# It's white outside!!



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

So I just woke up and looked outside and it's all white out... what is up ? 
What a way to ring in the winter mother nature haha. Drive carefully folks!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hooray snow!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's all gone already down here


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Took me 3 hours to get home this morning from downtown to RH with a stop in Scarb. Another 2 hours to dig out the driveway and then to bed.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, it's just really really rainy here downtown. 

That, and I don't have a sidewalk to shovel anymore = sweetness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> wow, it's just really really rainy here downtown.
> 
> That, and I don't have a sidewalk to shovel anymore = sweetness.


It was very rainy this morning. I did shovel the slop that was snow and rain. It was like trying to shovel the water out of an aquarium!! 

virtually none left here (beaches)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> wow, it's just really really rainy here downtown.
> 
> That, and I don't have a sidewalk to shovel anymore = sweetness.





h_s said:


> It was very rainy this morning. I did shovel the slop that was snow and rain. It was like trying to shovel the water out of an aquarium!!
> 
> virtually none left here (beaches)


LUCKY!!!!!

The snow outside turns into water and now ... the temperature is drop back down to 0

and guess what.. all the water outside, the driveway, the road are turning into ice...

It's going to be a fun slippery morning tomorrow!

  

I will show pic after I recharge my batteries!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Outside!

This is from Markham (14th Ave / McCowan)

 

ICE!!!! ALERT!!! It's snowing too!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

downtown is dry....usually the weather changes north of Hwy7. Radar show activity up there.....brrrrr


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics!!! Where is that??


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

in sault ste marie, its about 7 or 8 hours north-west of TO. the roof always drains melting snow in that one spot and the icicle there gets HUGE.


----------

